# Graham, WA 4-H Fun Match



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Is anyone heading to the fun match in Graham, WA on Sat. April 24? They are going to have conformation, obedience and rally rings setup.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

glad I saw this!! I'll google for more info. No participants from our house (THAT would be pathetic), but sounds like a fun even as an observer


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

For all you guys in Western Washington, the fun match is at the fairgrounds in Graham starting at 9:00am rain or shine!


----------

